
Economics Nobel laureate Paul Romer is a Python programming convert - ehudla
https://qz.com/1417145/economics-nobel-laureate-paul-romer-is-a-python-programming-convert/
======
ehudla
Previous discussion of Romer's blog post on using Jupyter:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16840692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16840692)

